# Car ownership



## Timbob89 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi all

Just brought a car privately and want to know where to go and get logbook details changed as I live nr paphos is the department of transport the place to go? And if so what are the opening times could anyone help me?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Go to the citizens advice bureau, which is just past Theofanos on the same road as butcher boy. They do all that sort of thing.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Here is a link to their website, the name for them is here Citizens service centres.

Ministry of Finance-Citizen Service Centers


----------



## Timbob89 (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for that will do


----------



## Mdoertaro Verlo (Nov 9, 2008)

i would advise against importing a UK car to Cyprus. Im my experience, its not worth the trouble


----------



## dave&carrie (Oct 20, 2010)

Mdoertaro Verlo said:


> i would advise against importing a UK car to Cyprus. Im my experience, its not worth the trouble


Why, what was your trouble?

I have just imported a vehicle with no trouble at all.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Mdoertaro Verlo said:


> i would advise against importing a UK car to Cyprus. Im my experience, its not worth the trouble


I had no problems. Everything was straight forward!


----------

